# Obligatory Hello Post



## iain_benson (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi,

I found this forum whilst researching espresso machines and decaff beans and just thought I'd say hello.

I've just recently replaced my ancient morphy richards combination filter/steam powered espresso machine with a shiny new Gaggia Classic, after having a shot from a nespresso demonstration in John Lewis and realising the reason I never used the old machine's espresso section was because it was crap, and the filter never really produced great coffee (not hot enough I think)! I'm not willing to pay the premium for pods, so decided to upgrade and get a decent machine. I'd actually gone in there to get a grinder (see future post in the grinder section) as I was getting fed up with hand grinding beans to take to work for my cafetière.

When I used to drink leaded coffee I used to buy beans, but when I switched to decaf* I started just using pre-ground. A visit to the Roberts & Co roastery at Cedar Farm near Ormskirk, however, got me some very nice decaff beans which they have now gone somewhat stale as I bought too much for the speed I was getting through it (hand grinder, crap machine at home) so I shall shortly, after having done a bit of research on here, be trying the decaff from coffee bean shop, londinium esporesso and rave and seeing which I like best.

* In case you are interested, I didn't switch to decaf for sleep reasons, caffeine has never really affected me in that way. I switched due to back pain! I used to suffer with a continuous ache in the small of my back, which I just put down to bad posture, and sitting at a computer all day. A random conversation with my MIL at one point about why she drinks decaf suggested that caffeine may be the cause, and cutting it out (decaf tea as well as coffee) seems to have sorted it. I'm guessing it's something to do with my kidneys not liking caffeine, but that is just a guess as I'm not a medical person.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Ian and welcome to the forum. Guess you are in the N West if you've used Roberts and Co. Your linking lower back pain to caffeine is interesting - not heard that before.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello Ian

I can recommend union coffees decaf http://www.unionroasted.com/coffees/decaf/decaf-blend.html

It's by far the nicest decaf I've bought.









20% off at mo too, Simply enter summer13 at checkout to claim the offer. Valid until 20/09/13


----------



## djowens (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello also! (need a couple of posts)


----------



## pacu (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi, benson, also a "Green Bean" and needing a couple of posts¡


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

actually the comment about the back related problems can be quite comment and is related to the kidneys function as a result of both caffeine and the dydration that caffeine causes in the body, try drinking a large galss of water with or after an espresso, it serves to clear the pallet and rehydrate the body.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just as a side note, it's very common to have espresso served with a glass of water at a cafe, so Coffeechap indeed knows his stuff.


----------



## waggy (Sep 2, 2013)

Thats very interesting regarding the back pain...


----------



## Beem (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello,boys and girls,I am a new member to here,it's glad to see you here.


----------

